# Image Ready: Hintergrund in bestehendes Gif einfügen



## Big Chief (14. November 2003)

Hi, ich habe da ein kleines Problemchen. Und zwar habe ich dieses tolle Gif-Bild vom Anhang. Das möchte ich nun so verändern, dass das kleine Männchen am Schluss auf etwas draufpinkelt (Bild anschauen, dann versteht ihr  ). Dazu möchte ich eigentlich nur ein anderes JPG darin einfügen. Es soll einfach wie ein Hintergrund den kompletten Ablauf am rechten Rand stehen, das Männchen läuft drauf zu und pinkelt dann halt nicht ins Leere, sondern genau über der anderen Grafik.
Das Problem is nur, sobald ich die neue Grafik per Strg+V in irgendeine Ebene einfüge erscheint es zwar in allen Frames, jedoch immer genau in der Mitte. Wenn ich es nun in der Ebene rumschiebe, verändert es sich die Position nur in dieser einen Ebene und erscheint in allen anderen Frames noch in der Mitte.

Wie bekomm ich das nun richtig hin


----------



## miss_marple (14. November 2003)

Markiere in der Animationspalette alle Frames und verschiebe dann erst das eingefügte Bild.

 mm


----------

